# New nato



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

The colours on this nato from monkey swag really suit this watch . IMHO


----------



## Hulahoop (Nov 19, 2014)

the blue on blue looks very nice


----------



## wr!ghty200 (Jul 2, 2015)

I like it! Would you consider changing the hands to yellow?


----------



## mexico75 (Aug 21, 2014)

I can't look at the photo long enough to decide until you line up the bezel.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

the bezel is lined up correctly

..............assuming its the start of a dive ...


----------

